# Highlifter springs



## Chad420rancher (Mar 11, 2012)

How hard is it to put highlifter sponges on a 680 rincon?what tool can be used other than the highlifter aping tool?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The springs/shocks are built the same way as the brute shocks...they just have a "C" style retainer clip on the top side of them, compress the spring a little and the clip will slide off the rod of the shock, pull the spring off and slide new one on and compress, reinstall clip. 
The process is very simple, and if you have the shocks all off and in front of you they literally dont take but about 2 minutes each to swap out. Its best to have an extra set of hands available....it makes the job alot easier. You could go to the local auto parts store and rent a spring compressor, it will get the job done but its gonna be harder to do than it would with the HL compressor. Where are you located?.....I have a compressor and don't mind helping you out if you are somewhere near me.


----------



## aaronh (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^^^ is right. Ive got a 2011 rincon it took about 10 min. ea.


----------



## Chad420rancher (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok thanks, I'm a little far Philadelphia mississipi ha. I'll just get the high lifter one


----------



## aaronh (Mar 15, 2012)

you can go to a shop that has a strut compressor and they will do them. in my town the guy charged me about $15 to do mine. i took them off the wheeler and took them to the shop.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or you can rent the ones from Autozone and get your money back when you're donw


----------

